
Late Application YC W2017 - Parth_Patel
I just applied a few days ago. I understand that it is very late and that I am more likely to be rejected because i&#x27;m a solo, non technical founder, but by when should I expect a reply?
======
gus_massa
This threads many times are unnoticed. To be sure to get an answer it's better
to write to info@ycombinator.com .

